# 360's



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey can you guys help me i am trying to do 360s off this medium sized jump and i cant get them, im only doing 180's. Ne tips besides starting to turn as im going off the jump?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

What is a medium size jump anyway?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

get your body through the first 180 before your board and get your mind throug the 360 before your board or body. typically if your under-rotating that much, your not fully committing. which is one of the most common problems people have, even me. its what seperates us from pros, and that they are slightly insane.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

kr00ked said:


> Hey can you guys help me i am trying to do 360s off this medium sized jump and i cant get them, im only doing 180's. Ne tips besides starting to turn as im going off the jump?


The ever elusive 360's. Learning these can be a bitch. But they are tremendous fun once you get them down. Here are few basic things to keep in mind when your trying to learn these:

(1) Try spining them on flat, from stand still. This will give you an idea as to what they do/should feel like. 

(2) Key #1 to 360's: They take commitment. As someone said, you really need to put your heart into these. If you 1/2 ass it, you'll only go 180. If you 3/4-ass it , you'll go 270ish and either catch and edge, or slide it out. 

(3) Key #2 to 360's: It's all in your head. Your body follows your head. So start and stop the turn with you head, make your shoulder's follow afterwards, and then your hips. Use your legs to explode of the lip to give your hips the rotating power. All the power for 360's comes from your legs and your hips, but all the direction come from your head.

(4) I think in the "tips" section of the forum there is also some other advice on getting these down. Check those posts, and ask for some more advice if you are still having trouble after awhile of trying them.

Best of luck,
-Sedition


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

advice:

*visualisation*. before dropping in, stop and have a zen yoga moment. close your eyes and picture the entire jump, from smooth run in, elastic lauch, faultless rotation and silky landing.

approach the jump flat based / slightly on your toes, *centre weighted *crouched down and WITHOUT speed checks

*pre-wind *your shoulders in the opposite direction of your intended rotation and throw them into the spin as you lightly *pop an ollie*

DO NOT TURN ON THE TRANSITION

*commit *to the spin by turn your head into the direction of the rotation. and FUCKING GO FOR IT.

if this still fails... then aim to rotate to just 270 with the final 90 degrees of the spin coming from opposite lock pivoting, ie your arms swing clockwise to make your legs go anti-clockwise

*start small*, *know your limits *and never consider progression to be more important than *having fun*


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> advice:
> 
> *commit *to the spin by turn your head into the direction of the rotation. and FUCKING GO FOR IT.


This IMO is the most important part. TURN YOUR HEAD AND LOOK OVER YOUR SHOULDER....your body will follow.


----------



## Gnar_DUDE (Feb 18, 2008)

well they are one of the hardest tricks to learn but once you land one you can land them over and over. Make sure you wind up with your arms and upper body before going off the jump, then hit the jump and right before your board leaves the jump swing your arms and twist your head and shoulders in the direction of the spin as hard as you can, your feet will follow. See your landing and stomp it, really bend your knees when landing it will help you not to fall as bad if you underrotate and will make you feel more confident


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Is there some kind of good movie on the internet about doing a 360? Where you can see the take-off nicely (slowmotion if possible ). 

Because I have been searching some, but still didn`t found one. Looking to the riders in the park has helped me some but I think seeing it in slomo will help me alot!


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

tonysimoni said:


> Is there some kind of good movie on the internet about doing a 360? Where you can see the take-off nicely (slowmotion if possible ).
> 
> Because I have been searching some, but still didn`t found one. Looking to the riders in the park has helped me some but I think seeing it in slomo will help me alot!


look at the "tips"section at tv.onboardsnowboarding.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Great! I think this will also help other ppl!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

is it harder to do if a bigger dude like 220 or do i just to get more air on the jump?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Keep turning your head and your ass will follow.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Grimdog said:


> Keep turning your head and your ass will follow.


Haha. Funkadelic lyrics are instructive of almost evey facet of life…yet this is the first time I’ve seen (or realized) the blantant application to riding.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Try doing a regular 180, and scissoring your legs for the final 180. What everyone else said sounds good to me, lead wt yur hea, prewind. etc.........


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I just go off the jump on sort of an angle and right when i go off...lest say im spinning off my toeside....dig your toe side in when you take off and put youd head on your right shoulder.....or vice versa


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I just go off the jump on sort of an angle and right when i go off...lest say im spinning off my toeside....dig your toe side in when you take off and put your head on your right shoulder.....or vice versa


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

The "tips" write up is pretty solid and if you follow the adivce here you should be good to go.

Since I'm still rehabbing my knee I'm going to make praticing 180s part of my workout routine. I have a nice area in my basement with a rug where I can practice jumping and rotating. Once I get strong enough doing that it's on to 360s (which I doubt I'll be able to do without a jump). The strength, confidense, and balance I build practicing should tranlate well to the slopes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> In a way, yes. larger mass takes more energy to get moving, but on the flip side, the larger mass has more inertia so it kind of cancels out. You need more air time in order to get things moving in time to complete the rotation for sure, but don`t overdo it as it also will take longer to stop the rotation for landing.


your daily physics lesson, courtesy of wolfy


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

WickedWheat said:


> What is a medium size jump anyway?


Upon my visit to Northstar I now know what a medium size jump is. I was use to the Canyons where everything was big.


----------

